# Recommend Me Some Alcohol



## Aden (Jan 28, 2009)

...Because I know furries love to drink. I turned 21 today, so give me some good drink ideas for this weekend GO.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 28, 2009)

vodka.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2009)

I suggest against taking suggestions as to what to drink. You should more consider what your tastes are (sweet, fruity, sour, smokey, etc...) and then ask what would match.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

The best thing to do is try a little of everything your first time out, that's the best way to figure out what you like :] .


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 28, 2009)

You like 'faggy' drinks? I do.

Malibu + coke
Malibu + orange juice
Vodka + lemonade


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2009)

Tequila. I adore Tequila.
That or plain vodka. All those colored ones only make me personally vomit.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2009)

Whiskey.

Tequila is the most vile-tasting liquor I've ever sampled.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tequila is the most vile-tasting liquor I've ever sampled.



If you drink it without the salt and lemon, most probably.





Oh, and there's also the ones you can do yourself. But it takes time. Like leaving cherries in pure spirit for a month or a year.
You get some cherry liqueur and the best damn alcohol soke cherries.


----------



## Madness (Jan 28, 2009)

For a sweet tasting Alcohol i would recommend Smirnoff Ice or WKD. I also personally find that Cider does not have a very bitter taste so that could be good to.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't get enough Jack Daniels. That shit is fucking bomb.


----------



## LoC (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you get Crackling where you are by any chance?

That stuff will mess you up nicely.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I can't get enough Jack Daniels. That shit is fucking bomb.



You're underage

Reported to the local police department


Absinthe, the good absinthe, not the shitty legal kind
Make sure you have a absinthe spoon too


Failing that, everclear and rubbing alcohol


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, happy birthday, Mr Aden. I usually buy cheap stuff like aristocrat. Yum.

Ever had Amaretto? It's delicious and savory (yeah, I don't know what that word means exactly, but it's something good), and if your tolerance isn't too high, that'll make you feel good. 

(According to wikipedia, the etymology of "amaretto" comes from an Italian word for "bitter"... I don't know what they're talking about, but the kind I had was good. It was "Disaronno Originale".)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2009)

Prairie Fire:
Vodka + a DASH of hot sauce


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, buy some cheap wine.


Cheap wine is good because it's good and it's cheap.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 28, 2009)

Vodka and orange juice
Vodka and Cranberry Juice
Pomegranet Margarita
Run and Coke


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Vodka and orange juice
> Vodka and Cranberry Juice



How dare you dilute the vodka with juice, you bastard.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 28, 2009)

Absinthe is goooood.  And very illegal. *G*

In the beer department I totally recommend Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale, or Ricard's Red, and Ricard's Honey Brown.  I don't know if you can get those.

Uhm...Can't go wrong with Khalua.  And then there was that drink that my ex-gf set on fire when she was bartending.  Then told me to drink through a straw which surprisingly didn't melt.  I think it had Zambucca in it.

shots...B-52, Blow Jobs, Muff Divers (gods, those are hysterical!), Kamakazes...those are all good.  But whatever you do, stay away from the broken down golf carts.  Those are nasty!

Please Enjoy Responsibly.  Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.

(BTW...good hangover cures for the birthday boy?  Anyone?  I always go with Powerade, and down a glass of water before going to bed.)


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I suggest against taking suggestions as to what to drink. You should more consider what your tastes are (sweet, fruity, sour, smokey, etc...) and then ask what would match.



I'd like to hear what kind of interesting drinks people make. If something sounds good, I'll give it some consideration. I'd like this thread to be more about swapping drink ideas with everyone instead of people trying to appease my tastes.

I remember my roommate making a really good drink with some Lemoncello and cranberry juice. I also liked his Goldschlager + apple juice combo.

I already know I enjoy vodka. Stolichnaya Bluberri is goddamn good. I also need to go acquire some Jack Daniels since everyone in my family loves it.

\Doggamn I said "I" a lot in this post.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

I like Mike's Hard Lemonade, and Godiva Liquor. The Godiva stuff is spendy, but it's soooo goooood, especially if you like chocolate!!


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 28, 2009)

Absinthe is amazing stuff. Extremely strong and extremely tasty. Don't take too much though. Apparently 6 can kill you, but that could just be my friend bullshitting. Also, I'd drink some water instantly afterwards, and never drink with a sore throat.

My other favorites include vodka (Straight or mixed. Both are good.), margaritas (1 part rum, 1 part tequila, 2 parts mix tends to be quite nice), champagne with a hint of black cherry rum and orange juice, black cherry rum + lemonade (cloudy, not fizzy), cider (go with dry, not sweet) and a few other things. Try experimenting with all kinds of things though. It's your 21st and your chance to find your personal taste.

Anybody else here hate beers and bitters? Can't stand the fuckers.. >.>


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else here hate beers and bitters?



Haven't liked any beer I've ever tried, except for this one imported thing I had in NYC that I can't remember the name of...

Either way, keep 'em coming!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think absinthe is pretentious pisswater, frankly.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Shoot-the-Rainbow-Skittles-Vodka/

Try a vodka tincture of skittles. The bitches can't get enough of this shit.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 28, 2009)

Do it the classic way.

Option 1:

Beer

It's an acquired taste. Pour beer into yourself, until it stops being sour and becomes damn yummy. So, basically, get a few six packs, a few friends and start drinking.

Option 2:

Vodka

DON'T DILUTE IT WITH ANYTHING YOU GODDAMN FAGGOT

Real manly men drink pure vodka. Drink it until you start feeling numb. Then eat some colour-intensive food. Then more vodka, of a different type. Cap it off with tea. 

When you start losing contact with the rest of the world, go lie on your bed and have someone switch off the lights.

FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 28, 2009)

If you go b33r and live in the Northeast, go for Yuengling Lager or Pabst Blue Ribbon.  Blue Moon ain't bad either.  It's got a hint of citrus flavor in it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 28, 2009)

Rum. Lots and lots of rum.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I think absinthe is pretentious pisswater, frankly.



thats cause you havent had the real shit man

the real shit


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Rum. Lots and lots of rum.



"Hide the rum."

I don't think rum's worth drinking straight up/neat.  Better used in mixers.

Also - spiced rum doesn't make a good mixer IMO.  And I can't say I really like spiced rum at all.

Bacardi 151 + Coke + twist of lime = Cuba Libre.  The hoity-toity way of saying rum-and-coke.

And daiquiris are delicious.  More of a dessert drink though.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bacardi 151 is fucking delicious if you can get the taste for it. And you can also use it to breathe fucking fire!


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Anybody else here hate beers and bitters? Can't stand the fuckers.. >.>



Oh gosh, I love Shiner boch. Especially that one with the funky upsidedown-rightsideup dude on it. It's the only beer I'll drink though, out of the ones I've tasted. But still, I definitely prefer beer over say, red wine or champagne. Too bitter =P Beer is like liquid bread.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I'd like to hear what kind of interesting drinks people make. If something sounds good, I'll give it some consideration. I'd like this thread to be more about swapping drink ideas with everyone instead of people trying to appease my tastes.
> 
> I remember my roommate making a really good drink with some Lemoncello and cranberry juice. I also liked his Goldschlager + apple juice combo.
> 
> ...



Well, I like the following:

Acai-Cosmo


3 Acai Juice
1 Cranberry-pomegranate (or just cranberry)
3 Grey Goose
1 Cointreau
Splash of orange juice (optional)

Plain Acai martini


4 Acai Juice
2 Grey Goose
2 Cointreau

Dry martini


Cold glass coated with vermouth (optional)
Gin
Olives (I prefer at least 3)

I don't know if this has a name


2 Maker's Mark
1 Water
1/2 Ginger Ale (or top up)

Island Rum Runner


1 Dark Rum
1 Light Rum
1/2 Blackberry liqueur
1/4 Banana liqueur
Splash of grenadine
Splash of lime juice
Float 151

These two go together but in separate shot glasses. ("Teleportation Shot" as it is called)


2 Gold Tequila
1 Orange Juice


2 Lime juice (fresh)
1 Bol blue

Gin and Tonic


Fill a lowball mostly with ice
Squeeze half a lime
Scrape the lime pulp
Garnish with half of the used lime
Fill slightly more than halfway with gin
Top up with tonic and stir


I wish I could tell you a good recipe for a Bloody Mary, but I unfortunately do not know one offhand.








CAThulu said:


> Absinthe is goooood.  And very illegal. *G*



In the USA, absinthe is actually legal... though the brands currently for sale are absolutely terrible. If you want good absinthe (in the US), you have to import it.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 28, 2009)

i personally like mead, spiced mead is good, yes my mom gave me permission to drink some.


----------



## Shiriko (Jan 28, 2009)

If you're just looking to get drunk, Bacardi 151. It's like drinking Gasoline, but it does the job. Quick. XD


----------



## Tryp (Jan 28, 2009)

CAPTAIN MORGAN'S!

Rum and coke, rum and anything!  You're also gonna want a 24 of beer.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 28, 2009)

Moonshine is the only thing worth drinking.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Moonshine is the only thing worth drinking.



you live in the south


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> you live in the south



Technically I live in the midwest.

Besides, moonshine's useful stuff. You can drink it AND use it to unclog your sink.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Technically I live in the midwest.
> 
> Besides, moonshine's useful stuff. You can drink it AND use it to unclog your sink.



which is the best kind of moonshine to have

the XXX or the XXXXXXX

???


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> which is the best kind of moonshine to have
> 
> the XXX or the XXXXXXX
> 
> ???



The kind that will spontaneously explode if you look at it the wrong way.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jack Daniels mixed with kiwi strawberry propel. OR, an even better drink, Caribou Lou. Mix 151 Bacardi (don't know if I spelled it right XD), Malibu Rum, and pineapple juice, and bam. Good taste and strong effect.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 28, 2009)

My version of the Tucker Max death mix:

One can Redbull
One bottle blue Gatorade (32oz)
Equal parts Vodka and Everclear

Drink 1/3 of the Gatorade and add the can of redbull. Fill the remaining with equal parts vodka and everclear. Shake to mix. Enjoy (not really, but it gets you drunk fast).


----------



## Entlassen (Jan 28, 2009)

Vodka.

Dilute it if you find the taste to be foul, but if you're feeling manly, then follow the path of Axebeard Beardaxe and drink that shit straight up, untainted.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2009)

Good vodka does not taste foul.  And one should not drink bad vodka.  Ever.


----------



## Entlassen (Jan 29, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Good vodka does not taste foul.  And one should not drink bad vodka.  Ever.



WELL I WAS JUST SAYING IF IT DOES TO HIM

IT DOESN'T TO ME

BECAUSE

I AM A MAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Zephyer (Jan 29, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> i personally like mead, spiced mead is good, yes my mom gave me permission to drink some.



YES.

Also, I too hate the taste of beer. It actually rather saddens me, as my friends have an appreciation for the finer points of quality beer, and I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2009)

You could always try Irish coffee.  For whatever reason, I love Irish coffee.  Or any coffee/alcohol mix, I guess.
By the way... absinthe is something you have to get used to, I'm sure.  I had it once when I was in France (minus the hallucinogens, thank you very much).  It tastes like very strong licorice with a hint of cough syrup.  I wasn't that big a fan, to be honest.
Otherwise, I suppose I prefer just straight up home brew to most anything else.  I mean, I loved the wine in Europe, but you can't buy anything like that here, so I'm kind of only left with beer and hard liquor.  I'll have to branch out a bit more, I think, to find something I really like in the States.  Poor me... I turned 21 in Franche ComtÃ©.

Some of this shit you guys are recommending... what the hell.

Edit: Also, one of the best alcoholic drinks I ever had was sake.  But it was, like, actual good expensive sake, straight from a fine establishment in Japan.  I've heard the stuff you get here is awful.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 29, 2009)

Baileys.. that is some good stuff.. i love it.. 

I also like rum and whiskey.. straight or mixed, i dont mind.. dont know any other brands except for the local ones here though.. and apparently, for some strange reason, i think rum+ iced tea tastes good.. try it.. 

johnnie walker is good too.. i also enjoy that stuff..


----------



## xMoxiex (Jan 29, 2009)

If you're looking for a quick and simple and not overly expensive mix to try making yourself, I'd suggest trying Skyy Vanilla Vodka and Coke.

 It's not too strong, and it won't really bother you the morning after, or run down your wallet all too much.
 It's not really going to do all too much in terms of getting you drunk unless you drink a good amount. But it's a really hard mix to mess up- it usually just ends up tasting like really good Vanilla Coke. ^ u ^​


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 29, 2009)

OH SHIT!!

How could I have forgotten fucking applejack? Me and my buddies bootleg the shit out of some fucking applejack, you just make hard apple cider, freeze it, and throw away all the ice. It'll get you fucking neat, tastes awesome, and it's so damn beautiful.


----------



## Kalianos (Jan 29, 2009)

Right, Just mix Morgan Spice rum with Mountain dew, they go together so well.


----------



## Laze (Jan 29, 2009)

Guinness. 

Pointless amounts of the stuff,


----------



## Equium (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been drinking Malibu since I was 18. (Coz I love UK drinking laws. XD)

Malibu is a coconut rum which goes well with lemonade, coke, or even milk. Other great fruit spirits include Archers, and PassoÃ£.


----------



## squishy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hapsburg Absinthe 

ye cannae beat it.

All hail the glorious green gut rot

http://www.hapsburgabsinthe.com/


----------



## Arc (Jan 29, 2009)

Fuck alcohol, drink more black coffee...everyone should drink more black coffee. >:C


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jan 29, 2009)

Eat alot before you go out, and remember the old adage: 'Liquor before beer, never fear; Beer before liquor, never sicker.'
 As far as reccomended drinks, I'm more of a beer person myself, however I'll admit Im a beer snob. 
I don't touch American macrobrewery products, and as I have no idea whats available in your area I really don't know what to reccomend(I love Yia-Yia's in Lincoln, Ne! 300+beers and no Busch/Bud/Coors etc..Great watching frat boys unwittingly swagger in there, look at the selections, and cower.)
Last alcoholic drink I had: 12oz Samael's Ale from Avery Brewing Co.. Bit to sickly sweet for me which made the waft of alcoholic fumes that rose back up after each swallow all the more worse. Wicked cool label, and actually surprisingly smooth for an ale with a 15.5% abv content(most ale's/beers are in the 5-10% alcohol by volume range)


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jan 29, 2009)

[Fuck alcohol, drink more black coffee...everyone should drink more black coffee. >:C]




I'd love to see two old west toughs trying to match each other demi-tasse for demi-tasse of double espressos in a drinking contest. Be much more interesting than shots of whiskey.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 29, 2009)

Vodka Redbull (goes very fast into your blood :3 most likely with red vodka <3)
Pissang + orange juice
Tequila
Golden Strike


----------



## Jelly (Jan 29, 2009)

Seconding Cheesewulf's suggestion for red bull and vodka.

Also, whiskey sours (use Maker's Mark :3), straight Jameson whiskey.
As far as beers go: can't go wrong with various varieties of "specialty" Sam Adams (Cherry Wheat, Black Lager, Brown Ale, Honey Porter, Winter Ale) brews, Killian's Irish Red, Miller Chills (they're actually pretty good), Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Mackesons, Lion Stout (I like this, but people have strong reactions - its got high alcohol content), various Bell's brews (Amber Ale, Pale Ale, Winter White, Double Cream Stout). All my friends like Guiness, I'm not really a fan, but yeah - it's popular, plus widgets.

Also, mead, if you can find it. And Cherry Bock. And applejack if you can find that. And krupnikas if you can find a bottle of that (impossible+). Limoncello, too. Get a cheap bottle of sake (probably Gekkeikan) and warm it up, that's a pretty unique experience (good sake shouldn't really be heated up). Plum wine is good, too.

Personally, I like the strong alcohol flavor of vodka or corn whiskey before and after a few beers (if I'm trying to get smaished) just to clear out the other flavors from my head.

And both imported "manly" absinthe and diluted, southern wormwood absinthe are completely overrated.
If you want hallucinations: just eat some acid/inhale DMT.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> And both imported "manly" absinthe and diluted, southern wormwood absinthe are completely overrated.
> If you want hallucinations: just eat some acid/inhale DMT.



The absinthe = hallucinatory substance thing is a myth.  They've proven that there is not sufficient wormwood extract in any currently sold brand of absinthe anywhere that will produce that result.

Absinthe is a strong anise-flavored liqueur.  That's it.  The "hallucinogen" mystique is nothing more than myth.  Toulouse-Lautrec glamorized the drink, and people assumed his paintings were influenced by the "hallucinogenic" drink.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 29, 2009)

l like old grandads or wild turkey far as whiskey goes but you might not want to jump right into that if your are just now starting to drink. id say you should try some lambrusco its a wine it that aint half bad and it prity cheap youl like it if you like it sweet


----------



## Cecil (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has said this yet.  Schnapps > Candy.


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

I suggest...
booze.




















....And anything green apple, including, but not limited Bacardi and Smirnoff.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 29, 2009)

Mudslide:
-One shot Absolut Vanilla Vodka
-One shot Malibu Rum
-One shot Baileys Irish Cream
-One shot Kahlua (for coffee flavour) and/or one shot CrÃ¨me de cacao (for chocolate flavour)

Voodoo Jug (invented with me and my chums the other night and got reported for it):
-1L carton of Tropical fruit juice
-2L bottle of Tropical fruit soda
-1 50cl bottle of absinthe or anything stupidly strong

I felt really guilty because I let one friend down about 0.25L of it and today she came in today with no make-up on. So treat it with respect!

...AND I'm not 18 yet, want a fight about it?


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 29, 2009)

squishy said:


> Hapsburg Absinthe
> 
> ye cannae beat it.
> 
> ...



Hmm, good idea 

*getting his bottle*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 29, 2009)

forgot to mention Baleys

and I recommend to enjoy your drink on an empty stomach, that's what I do, it's more fun D:


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 29, 2009)

Beer ftw!!!


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> forgot to mention Baleys


The only way I can take that stuff is if I put some of it in a chocolate milkshake/sundae. Makes an awesome dessert. Otherwise Bailey's is foul.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 29, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> The only way I can take that stuff is if I put some of it in a chocolate milkshake/sundae. Makes an awesome dessert. Otherwise Bailey's is foul.


I will try that, sounds yum



German-Shepherd said:


> Beer ftw!!!


ew, beer, how can someone drink that nasty shit


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ew, beer, how can someone drink that nasty shit


 
Second this.  I kind of imagine horse piss would taste amazingly similar.  Also why I figure Bud kept all those Clydesdales around.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Second this.  I kind of imagine horse piss would taste amazingly similar.  Also why I figure Bud kept all those Clydesdales around.



foreign beers are better



but im sXe though

just speaking from what i hear


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Second this.  I kind of imagine horse piss would taste amazingly similar.  Also why I figure Bud kept all those Clydesdales around.



Go with the good beer.  Anything Canadian, German or Irish.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> Go with the good beer.  Anything Canadian, German or Irish.



*thumbs up*

I'd invite you to make a tour with me through the bars of Cologne, but I'm afraid that most of you wouldn't even make it halfway point.


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> I'd invite you to make a tour with me through the bars of Cologne, but I'm afraid that most of you wouldn't even make it halfway point.



Probably not.  Just this weekend I had four coolers, 1 1/2 9% beer, a shot of bacardi and half a juice box of rum.  Had a nagging hangover for the better part of a day. I'm a pretty big lightweight.

Might have to take you up on it someday, anyway.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> I'd invite you to make a tour with me through the bars of Cologne, but I'm afraid that most of you wouldn't even make it halfway point.


 


Roland said:


> Probably not.  Just this weekend I had four coolers, 1 1/2 9% beer, a shot of bacardi and half a juice box of rum. Had a nagging hangover for the better part of a day. I'm a pretty big lightweight.
> 
> Might have to take you up on it someday, anyway.


 
...Same. Less than half a beer and I'm legally intoxicated because of my size. x_x And since I don't drink, it doesn't take much to make me sick when I try. I'm the official DD in my group of friends. X'D


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Nylak said:


> ...Same. Less than half a beer and I'm legally intoxicated because of my size. x_x And since I don't drink, it doesn't take much to make me sick when I try. I'm the official DD in my group of friends. X'D



Well, I'd be hesitant to be the DD just because I'm a lightweight.. xD


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> Well, I'd be hesitant to be the DD just because I'm a lightweight.. xD


 
I know, I mean, since I'm such a lightweight I don't bother to drink at all.  XD


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I know, I mean, since *I'm such a lightweight* I don't bother to drink at all.  XD



That's a perfect reason -to- drink! It's so cheap that way! XD


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

How about not drinking? Alcohol is the worst thing you can do. If you choose to drink I wish a DUI on you.


----------



## Ginakki (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Alcohol is the worst thing you can do.



Uh...what planet have you been living on? I can think of things a lot worse than booze.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> How about not drinking? Alcohol is the worst thing you can do. If you choose to drink I wish a DUI on you.



Ah yes, because obviously anyone who drinks immediately just hops in a goddamn car to go on a joyride. 

I _know_ that alcohol fucks up your brain and body. That's kinda the _point_. I _know_ it's nothing more than a legalized drug that the government makes tax money from. But you know what? I find it enjoyable a few times out of the year. "The worst thing you can do"? Hardly.

So you wish me to drive drunk and get caught by the police, putting many peoples' lives in jeopardy, because you don't agree with a private choice that I'm making with a few friends? Fuck off. It's fine if you don't want to drink alcohol, but don't come into my thread and throw your beliefs around with idiotic blanket statements. 

Kindly keep away and don't post here because I don't want my thread derailed any more than necessary.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> How about not drinking? Alcohol is the worst thing you can do. If you choose to drink I wish a DUI on you.


I recommend LSD, it's good shit


----------



## Surgat (Jan 29, 2009)

Anisette. 



Arc said:


> Fuck alcohol, drink more black coffee...everyone should drink more black coffee. >:C


 
Put a coffee liqueur in your coffee.  

Anisette goes good in coffee too.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 29, 2009)

The kind that has alcohol in it.

I'll never drink the stuff, so I don't care.


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> How about not drinking? Alcohol is the worst thing you can do. If you choose to drink I wish a DUI on you.



Eat a box of tacks, thx.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> How about not drinking? Alcohol is the worst thing you can do. If you choose to drink I wish a DUI on you.



Ok, I'll follow your advice and move on to heroin. It's not as bad as alcohol, since that's the worst, yes?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 30, 2009)

Roland said:


> Go with the good beer.  Anything Canadian, German or Irish.



Oh yeah!
Or even Czech! I tried some a few weeks ago, and I must say, it was brilliant.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 30, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Second this.  I kind of imagine horse piss would taste amazingly similar.  Also why I figure Bud kept all those Clydesdales around.



But...but....but.....Bud isn't beer.  :shock: Its made with rice!  Says so right on the label!  If it ain't water, malt, hops and yeast, it ain't beer.

*Irreverent's Block Party Margaritas:*

In a "*Mr. Turtle Pool*(tm)" that has been properly cleaned......... nah, better scale that down.

In a blender, combine:
1 cup Gold Tequila
1 cup White Tequila (white for bite!)
1/2 cup cheap orange flavored brandy, (need not waste Grand Marnier)
3/4" can of frozen Minute Made (or comparable) limonade concentrate
2-3 heavy tablespoons of white table sugar
Fill blender to rim with crushed ice
Top off space in ice with cold water
1-2 tablespoons raw egg white as a frothing agent (optional, warn imbibers)
Blend on high 1-2 minutes until you have a slushy green "Slurrpee"-like consistency.

To serve, use highball or low-ball glasses (martini glasses are a PITA) rimmed with lime juice and sea salt.

Repeat every 15-30 minutes as necessary, or until all party guests are pregnant....including the guys. :shock:



WarMocK said:


> I'd invite you to make a tour with me through the bars of Cologne, but I'm afraid that most of you wouldn't even make it halfway point.



One day, Telnac, Toeclaws and I are going to hop the pond and take you up on that!


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> Oh yeah!
> Or even Czech! I tried some a few weeks ago, and I must say, it was brilliant.



Didn't even cross my mind that they would have (good) beer.  Astounding.  Have any names for me?


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.budvar.cz/en/index.html ;-)

And yes, the name could sound familiar, the case has given the judges a slight headache for years. xD


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 30, 2009)

Roland said:


> Didn't even cross my mind that they would have (good) beer.  Astounding.  Have any names for me?



Pilsner Urquel.  They invented the Pilsner style of beer.  One of the best blonds on the market.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Absinthe!  Make sure it has wormwood in it, or it's not worth it.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't drink vodka - It's tasteless. People only drink it to get drunk, which destroys the purpose of taste and enjoyment.

I suggest whisky and/or strong, dark beers - They really catch my fancy.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> Don't drink vodka - It's tasteless. People only drink it to get drunk, which destroys the purpose of taste and enjoyment.



Then don't drink alone. Vodka is a social drink.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 30, 2009)

Rubbing.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

Drink anything with alcohol in it. Almost all of it taste like crap, but you drink to get drunk not for it to taste pretty.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Drink anything with alcohol in it. Almost all of it taste like crap, but you drink to get drunk not for it to taste pretty.


 if your drinking to get drunk you shouldnt be drinkin. if you dont like drinks you aint found the right drink its like food you dont eat to get fat (yea some do) just cause you dont like one type of food dont mean you should give up on eating just try sometin diffrent


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Drink anything with alcohol in it. Almost all of it taste like crap, but you drink to get drunk not for it to taste pretty.



Agreed with the above.  If you don't like alcohol, don't drink it.  Believe it or not, alcohol tastes good to a lot of people.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> if your drinking to get drunk you shouldnt be drinkin. if you dont like drinks you aint found the right drink its like food you dont eat to get fat (yea some do) just cause you dont like one type of food dont mean you should give up on eating just try sometin diffrent



I've tried just about everything, I dislike the taste but drink to have fun. My homemade wine is the only thing that tastes halfway decent.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I've tried just about everything, I dislike the taste but drink to have fun. My homemade wine is the only thing that tastes halfway decent.


 well agree with you on that the homemade stuff is alwase better 

just dont drink to get drunk it just leads to a lot of pain trust me on this it alwas ends up bad


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> if your drinking to get drunk you shouldnt be drinkin. if you dont like drinks you aint found the right drink its like food you dont eat to get fat (yea some do) just cause you dont like one type of food dont mean you should give up on eating just try sometin diffrent



You eat to get nutrition though. Alcohol's only purpose is to get people intoxicated, to whatever degree you prefer, and it's very effective at doing that. 
It can taste good, but is not the purpose. I don't know how do you want to drink alcohol and avoid being intoxicated, unless it's so weak it shouldn't even count as alcohol. 
Also, saying that you don't drink to be drunk, but you do it either way, means you're probably addicted.

I drink to get drunk (or at least tipsy) because why the hell else would I do it? I'm not a junkie that I HAVE to.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 30, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You eat to get nutrition though. Alcohol's only purpose is to get people intoxicated, to whatever degree you prefer, and it's very effective at doing that.
> It can taste good, but is not the purpose. I don't know how do you want to drink alcohol and avoid being intoxicated, unless it's so weak it shouldn't even count as alcohol.
> Also, saying that you don't drink to be drunk, but you do it either way, means you're probably addicted.
> 
> I drink to get drunk (or at least tipsy) because why the hell else would I do it? I'm not a junkie that I HAVE to.


 
well yea it aint like back in the dark ages when all you had to drink was beer all im sayin is if you just go and get hammerd every time you go drink then youl end up with problems 
i sip some whiskey all the time but i just like the taste i dont eaven try to get buzzed most of the time i just like the taste and it will calm you a bit to


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> well agree with you on that the homemade stuff is alwase better
> 
> just dont drink to get drunk it just leads to a lot of pain trust me on this it alwas ends up bad



Well i haven't drank since new years cause my anxiety so I'm not really drinking at all anymore. I just enjoyed drinking to get a little tipsy and talk with friends, it's never lead to pain.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> well yea it aint like back in the dark ages when all you had to drink was beer all im sayin is if you just go and get hammerd every time you go drink then youl end up with problems
> i sip some whiskey all the time but i just like the taste i dont eaven try to get buzzed most of the time i just like the taste and it will calm you a bit to



I see the problem. It's not the "getting drunk" it's the "drinking". If you DON'T want to be drunk, don't drink alcohol, plain and simple. I drink only WHEN I want to be drunk, not go drinking AND get drunk.
If you drink to get calmed down regurarly, that's already a mild addiction. Also not good.
And if I just want a good taste, I drink juice. I don't find it overly repulsing, but I'm not fond of the taste of alcohol enough to drink it purely for pleasure.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well i haven't drank since new years cause my anxiety so I'm not really drinking at all anymore. I just enjoyed drinking to get a little tipsy and talk with friends, it's never lead to pain.


 
ahh thats good ive just seen a buch of guys live go the hell over a little fun mine includeing just watch yourselfs


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> ahh thats good ive just seen a buch of guys live go the hell over a little fun mine includeing just watch yourselfs



My life's already close to hell right now, I wont drink that much and make it any worse. I'm not the kinda guy to take things to the extreme, I'm very catious about certain things.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 30, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I think absinthe is pretentious pisswater, frankly.


 
Most of the hype surrounding it certainly is ...


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Most of the hype surrounding it certainly is ...



Absynthe is pussy stuff. Drink Everclear


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 30, 2009)

Everclear. Pah, you'd be better off drinking gasoline. It's hot and extremely dry, and I find it to be extremely unpleasant to drink. You need a drink to finish your drink, when you drink Everclear.

For something that doesn't taste like fire in liquid form, might I recommend Bushmill's Whiskey? I'm very fond of it myself, especially their 10-Year aged Single Malt.

I keep this under lock and key, I enjoy it _that_ much.


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! Another ferret?!

Anyway, I don't actually like Everclear, but you might as well drink that if you're recommending Absynth.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

Roland said:


> Absynthe is pussy stuff. Drink Everclear



Everything's pussy after you drink moonshine, goes down like water till you stop drinking and breath. FIRE! FIRE!! HEH HEH!


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 30, 2009)

Roland said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! Another ferret?!



Dook, muthaf****


----------



## Roland (Jan 31, 2009)

Shookah-dook.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 31, 2009)

> Or even Czech! I tried some a few weeks ago, and I must say, it was brilliant.


I drank quite a lot more beer than usual in the Czech Republic when I was in Prague.  Holy crap is it cheap.  I bought a half liter bottle of some dark ale (no idea what it was... it had a really long name and a goat on the label, is all I remember) for the equivalent of 12 cents at the supermarket.  And it was good!  The kind of beer they serve in fancy restaurants in this country.
Also... Belgian beer.  Some of it's pretty bizarre (there are thousands of varieties.. including 'fruit beer'), but it's all good.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Everything's pussy after you drink moonshine, goes down like water till you stop drinking and breath. FIRE! FIRE!! HEH HEH!


 lol you know it


----------



## Thatch (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Everything's pussy after you drink moonshine, goes down like water till you stop drinking and breath. FIRE! FIRE!! HEH HEH!



LRN 2 DRNK. I drank pure spirit and somehow lived through WITHOUT melting my respiratory system.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 31, 2009)

mouthwash


----------



## Thatch (Jan 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> mouthwash



Better, cologne. I met a guy who did that.

"Hmmm, what's this... *sniff* ALCOHOL!"


----------

